

Show HN: Made 2 iPhone Apps at the Same Time To Save Time or Make Time Fly - seanMeverett
http://evolyte.com/apps/

======
seanMeverett
We built these because we love iOS, but also because we're running a number of
product and marketing-based experiments, which we'll be happy to share once
we've compiled all the data, if anyone is interested of course.

We're also in the process of working on a few other iOS apps:
<http://bit.ly/EvoApps>

As always, we'd LOVE to hear any feedback, both positive and soul-crushingly
negative. Thanks fellow HNers!

